# Grape Varieties For Northern VA



## CurtBoswell (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello, this is my very first post here. I was thinking about starting to grow my own vines this year. What varieties would be suitable for Northern VA? 

Thanks 
Curt


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 14, 2013)

Cabernet Sauvignon, Chardonnay, Cabernet Franc, Norton. See Virginia Tech web site. You are one of the better eastern U.S. areas for noble wine grapes.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you! I was trying that sight but sadly it would not load on my laptop. Another thing would I be able to keep the vines in 50 gallon pots for about 2 years at the most while i get enough money to buy some land? What type of dirt should I use?


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 14, 2013)

I am thinking Chardonnay. Here is a link tell me what you think http://www.willisorchards.com/product/Chardonnay+Wine+Grape+Vine#.UR2Tp6U3u8A


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Grow Norton and Chambourcin, great for Virginia. On the vinifera side, Cab franc and petit Verdot do fine, but seriously, norton is from your state, not another country!


----------



## deboard (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll second Norton, Virginia is it's home, and you'll likely have less problems with them. A lot of the european vines require a lot of work to keep them healthy. So Norton might be a good vine to start with for sure. Plus it makes a good wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2013)

50 gallon pots! Sounds like a tad too much. I would think 5G would be big enough for a short term.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 15, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> 50 gallon pots! Sounds like a tad too much. I would think 5G would be big enough for a short term.



Keep in mind, the bigger the pot - the bigger the hole you get to dig.. So, while they wont grow in a quart jar..........


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in NOVA. Looking at Chambourcin or Norton. Need to try some first though. Cabernet Franc is another possibility.

From what I've read, Double A Vineyards is a great place to buy vines.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 15, 2013)

You really need to try some wine made from Chambourcin before you invest time in it. You will have to have a good spray program no matter what you grow.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Chambourcin is pretty "European" tasting. Do definitely try Norton - cooper vineyards, Horton, and chrysalis vineyards probably make the best in that state. It's either a like it or hate it variety. Personally I love it.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright I'll look into Norton. Thanks!


----------



## ozarkhighlands (Feb 18, 2013)

CurtBoswell said:


> Alright I'll look into Norton. Thanks!



I would buy some norton wines try them not everyone's cup of tea. Easy to grow hard to make good wine . Virginia depending where you are is good for European grapes. Much more simple to make good wine. Stay diligent with your spray routine.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't mean to bother you. What is a spray routine as I am new to this.


----------



## deboard (Feb 20, 2013)

ozarkhighlands has some good advice, try some nortons before you decide. I've had a bunch and overall I love them, but they are a high acid grape and can be a little harder to "tame" as far as acid goes. Chrysalis Vineyards in Virginia is supposed to be the best if you can make a trip there. I haven't had their Norton, although I'd love to!

My recommendation was based on how much trouble they are. I grow Nortons and I really don't spray much. They are resistant to most fungal infections that kill Vinifera grapes. But not all of course. They will do even better with a regular fungicide spray. With Vinifera you will have to keep a pretty regular schedule or they will suffer. With Nortons, I spray for bugs, but only spray for fungus in the spring. I may change that however, since I recently added some different vines and I prefer to keep the same schedule for all of them. 

I think by regular spraying ozarkhighlands means a fungicide and possibly a pesticide. Definitely fungicide though.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright thanks! I will try some Norton. I am planning to get some land to start a vineyard in about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 20, 2013)

What fungicide sprays do you recommend for Norton? Also where would be the best placeto get them?


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Some good neem oil is all I think you would need. It is pretty resistant, especially I would think in northern va. Norton requires aging, and it ages well (I had a 14 year old bottle this summer and it was great). Also oak is a pretty good addition, and I would definitely do a a Malo ferment. I've heard chrysalis is great but I can personally attest to cooper's vintage as well a horton's. Horton's goal is to make a great ten dollar bottle, and it's a great deal. Check out the book, "the wild vine", its a great read about Morton's history as well as Virginia viticulture.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No problem. I do love Chambourcin also. If you Like whites I think you should try Vidal blanc or traminette up there. I used to live next to a Virginia winery so I do know what works well there. If you insist on growing vinifera (I'm a hybrid guy) try Cabernet franc, petit Verdot or Viognier. However, I'm not big on spraying all the time so I don't grow vinifera.


----------



## ozarkhighlands (Feb 21, 2013)

CurtBoswell said:


> I don't mean to bother you. What is a spray routine as I am new to this.



Two things, I like norton but it has a medicinal taste and has a high ph wich makes it tough to make good wine. European vines have to be sprayed often , and with good anti fungals depending on humidity , but are much easier to make good wine. I lost some vines spraying with captain , I called a profesional and sprayed religiously have had no problems.1 866 802 3431. If your in Virginia you can grow anything , don't know your micro climate. Good luck .


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 21, 2013)

New plan! So I decided I will get 3 Norton vines and 2 Cabernet Franc vines to try out this year. Since Norton has a drooping growth habit and Cabernet Franc has an upright growth habit.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think you'll be disappointed in those two varieties. Cab Franc is normally a Bordeaux blend but some very nice single varieties are being made from it up there. It sometimes takes Norton a few years to produce, so be patient.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 22, 2013)

That is great!


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 22, 2013)

Any suggested reading on these types of grapes?


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Winemaker mag has articles on them. If you really want a good, more in depth read of Norton, try "the wild vine." It is well written and enjoyable to read.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks bigdrums! I'll have to check those out! For Norton and Cabernet Franc can I use compost out of my compost pile for them?


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 25, 2013)

No problem. Make sure the compost has been heated long enough to kill any diseases, but compost is the best in my opinion. By they way, since you are in Virginia, check out what's going on at newvagrapes.org. A contact of mine is really into creating hybrids suited for Virginia by it's natural grape vines. It makes sense to me. This isn't French soil.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2013)

Curt,

I'm following this with great interest. Where are you located, and where are you getting your vines? I'm in Prince William County - outside Manassas. Looking to plant 3-5 vines myself soon, maybe next year.

Jim


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds great bigdrums! That does make a lot of sense.

Hey Jim! I'm located in Front Royal about 45 minutes to an hour away from you. I'll be getting my vines from double a vineyards. When I get them I will start a grow journal on here for anyone interested!


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a nice area. I used to live in christiansburg.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah it is. I placed my order for my vines tonight now just have to wait for spring!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2013)

You're very close. Please keep us posted.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 27, 2013)

I will! The vines I ordered are 2 Norton and 2 Cabernet Franc.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you will be happy with both of those. I sometimes blend some cab frac and cab sauv into my Norton and I've always been happy with the result.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 27, 2013)

BTW 
You asked about info on a spray program. Heres some info:
https://ag.purdue.edu/hla/Hort/Documents/ID-169-2012.pdf


----------



## CurtBoswell (Feb 28, 2013)

That is great information! Thank you!


----------



## CurtBoswell (Mar 1, 2013)

My vines will arrive on April 8th!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2013)

CurtBoswell said:


> My vines will arrive on April 8th!



I'm jealous!


----------



## CurtBoswell (Mar 2, 2013)

Well if you haven't had a chance to grow your own vines yet at least you will be able to learn from my mistakes and hopefully not make the same ones!


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like you have a plan and are on your way. Good Luck, I think you will get so much enjoyment out of this. My favorite way of unwinding at the end of a work day is to go out in the vineyard or down into the cellar and work at my hobby. I recommend part of your time be spent in taking very detailed notes of everything you do. You will learn so much just by do this one thing.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Randoneur! I have already started taking notes. As I have searched for more details about the vine varieties I am going to grow have written them down.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Mar 8, 2013)

Update: I ordered my 20 gallon pots yesterday from amazon and they came in today!


----------



## CurtBoswell (Mar 23, 2013)

Only about two or three weeks and I will be getting my vines! I'm super excited!


----------



## bigdrums2 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's exciting when you plant. I swore that I smelled norton wine when I planted.


----------



## harmony24 (Mar 27, 2013)

I live in northern West Virginia, what are some good varieties for that region? My fsvorite wines are Cabernet Sauvignon, Pinot noir, Malbec and Merlots. Anything I can grow that would be similar? I actually live in Morgantown, about 1.5 hours from Pittsburgh


----------



## bigdrums2 (Mar 28, 2013)

You would have to ask some of the local places. Some of those European varieties might work, but depends on how much work you want to put into it. Perhaps some locals can point you I'm a good direction, or since you are close to Morgantown, your university ag department.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 29, 2013)

THere are like 100 wineries over there, they even make a map showing them all, have you considered getting in a car and touring them, chatting up the folks in the tasting rooms, seeing what they are growing? Some of those places you would have to have a billy goat to get up the sides of the hills. Would growing you vines in a pot really get you off to a good start since you want that tap root to dig down really deep into real dirt, if you put it in a pot its just going to circle around the bottom and when you plant it out there are some people who think that transplants like that still live mostly in the potting soil as its better than they soil so they think putting it directly where its going to grow without putting anything in the planting hole is best? WVMJ


----------



## CurtBoswell (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey! It has been a while since I have posted. The vines arrived today! They are looking great. I planted them in 20 gallon pots.


----------



## CurtBoswell (Apr 28, 2013)

I need help on how to build a high cordon trellis for 2 vines and a low cordon for 2 vines. I don't want it to be to expensive. I will be moving in about 4 years. Also I plan on adding more vines next year. Any ideas?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2013)

Just curious but why would you start a bunch of vines and put all that time and energy into it and then move once they just start producing?


----------

